# Slayer



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

http://www.slayerespresso.co.uk/

I'd not seen this video before, although I have played on the very machine!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The one group they are gong to release looks amazing


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

It does look really f...ing nice!

But not sure on the position of the digital display and by all accounts will cost more than a GS3. Either way out of my budget!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The GS3 only does line pressure and full pressure, this Slayer will do flow rate & true pressure profiling.

Neither machine ever realistically in budget!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Never say never gary


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> The one group they are gong to release looks amazing


Haven't seen this. Any idea of price point in UK. Love to dream:secret:


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Guess it will be plus £6k


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Probs be 5-6k at a guess


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Guess it will be plus £6k


Await the news that the LL has sourced for for half the list price.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Only if I can get 10 others in!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Count me in the!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

count Jeremy Clarkson out! says everything made in USA break's down to quickly:exit:


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

What grinder would you pair this with? a Nino would look good!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

A Nino would be great but personally I'd stay with the Versalab.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Heard average reports about the niño being a mix of three different manufacturers, so my choice would be a versalab, or this........

View attachment 2669


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

What the hell is that

What no PF holder???

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

ronsil said:


> What the hell is that
> 
> What no PF holder???
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk 2


A German home brew grinder from kaffe netz.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Latest video


----------

